# Achat sur Itunes Store



## scorpio85 (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai un petit soucis. J'ai acheté 2 musiques sur l'iTunes Store (les 2 de Chaplain ), mais suite à un soucis avec mon pc portable (disque dur mort) j'ai plus les 2 chansons et étant sur un pc fixe maintenant je n'ai plus les 2 morceaux. Je me suis connecter sur mon compte et quand je suis allez dans les options, il me dit que seul un ordinateur peut lire le contenu acheter :rateau: autant dire que je suis mal barré non ?  

Si je reclique sur acheter le morceau j'imagine que je vais le re-payer... Comment faire alors pour récupéré mes 2 morceaux sans payer svp ?

Amicalement
Guillaume.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Le mieux est de retrouver ces fichiers sur ta sauvegarde!

ah bon? pas de sauvegarde???

Ben il te reste à contacter le support de l'iTunes Store, leur expliquer ton problème et leur demander qu'ils t'autorisent à RE-telecharger ces fichiers.
Le plus simple est d'aller sur ton Compte, sur l'iTunes Store, puis historique d'achat, puis en fasse des morceaux, cliquer le bouton signaler un problème.

(ensuite achète-toi un disque dur de sauvegarde!!!)

Nota: une fois que tu auras récupéré ces fichiers, il suffit d'en lire un une fois sur le nouvel ordinateur pour que celui-ci soit autorisé à lire tes musiques achetées (tu peux simultanément autoriser 5 ordinateurs à lire les musiques achetées)


----------



## scorpio85 (29 Juin 2009)

Ok, j'ai cliqué dessus. Merci  r e m y. 

le support de l'app store va me contacter ??


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

scorpio85 a dit:


> Ok, j'ai cliqué dessus. Merci  r e m y.
> 
> le support de l'app store va me contacter ??



Je n'ai plus la manip totalement en tête, mais normalement tu finis par écrire un texte décrivant le problème et une fois envoyé, un message te confirme que le support va te recontacter sous 48 heures


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

à noter que dans les conditions d'achat, l'utilisateur est responsable de sauvegarder lui-même sa musique et que Apple décline toute responsabilité au cas où la musique était perdue. 

Après... ils peuvent toujours faire des gestes commerciaux...


----------

